# OpenNebula ~ Billing Solution?



## securewebcloud (Jul 26, 2015)

We have been running opennebula http://opennebula.org successfully as a test project for a while now and it creates VMs perfectly and scalable thru our own IT and in other clouds. Now we need a way to process the billing and payments in the control panel for the clients. I have some ideas but I cant find anybody online talking about this. Openstack is ok but needs 3 or more high memory hosts and I like the fact that you can run a production cloud on only one physical machine or vm host and launch unlimited vms with kvm and every other hypervisor with opennebula. Who is using opennebula and what big hosts are known to run this cloud software. I think it is the most simple and powerful cloud hosting software tool I've seen to date and I can envision my clients loving using the vm controls, SDN and vnc like I do when we can launch it.


----------

